# Auto parts alcohol burner stove



## Jerrico73 (Dec 17, 2014)

Since work is slow and im a tinkerer I found an awesome alcohol burner it is an oil breather cap just bend tab over inside. Fill with heet. Light middle and put can on top. U have boiling water in a bout 5 min..............


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

that is a really good plan, the stainless cap and packing should last a long time and is a pretty robust piece.


----------



## Jerrico73 (Dec 17, 2014)

Thanks. If u fill it up it will burn for over 2 hours. It hold around 3 to 4oz


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

You think outside the box! a good thing... Most folks look at an item and think, "it's used for this"! A smaller group looks at the same item and thinks "what can I use this for"!


----------



## Jerrico73 (Dec 17, 2014)

Yah thats the truth I know alot of in the box people lol


----------



## Jerrico73 (Dec 17, 2014)

I done a little experimenting if you melt Styrofoam cups in the alcohol or nail polish remover to make a gel like consistency it will burn over twice as long


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

Good thinking on this. In looking back over the years of fiddling around with vehicles I remember burning out carbon clogged breathers, just didn't give any thought to using a breather as a little stove. I've made stoves out of coffee cans burning small sticks and tree branches, it's amazing how fast they could bring water to a boil.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Nice little setup!



Jerrico73 said:


> I done a little experimenting if you melt Styrofoam cups in the alcohol or nail polish remover to make a gel like consistency it will burn over twice as long


Experimenting is cool but be careful. Alcohol burns clean and the fumes aren't toxic. Once you add styrofoam, the fumes are more toxic. _Not sure about the Nail Polish as it's just acetone.

_For jel, I just use hand sanitizer.

There's a non-burnable mesh you can get that will slow the burn as well. Basically, you pour your alcohol into the mesh and it greatly increases the burn time. I can get the name of the stuff if you're interested.


----------



## Jerrico73 (Dec 17, 2014)

Yah sure that would be cool


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

I believe it's Nomex.

Did an internet search for Nomex and in looking at these couple pages, it appears there's a ton of products that can do the same thing, some of which may be sitting on your shelf (e.g. fiberglass insulation).
http://zenstoves.net/WickStoves.htm
http://zenstoves.net/AlcoholWickStoves.htm


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

The old ones with the coarse metal mesh inside probably work fine as is!


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Metal mesh won't act as a wick for the fuel, will it?

The mesh material I was mentioning pulls the fuel towards the flame. I have some alcohol heaters that burn about 8 hours on 1.5 quarts. The mesh material absorbs the alcohol so there's no spilling or splashing, even if you tip it over.


----------



## Jerrico73 (Dec 17, 2014)

This one will burn for around 11 hours on one bottle of heet but It leaks out really bad if you tip it I ordered some of the nomex stuff im going to try next weekend


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Here's a cutout of the canister I use for my alcohol heaters.


----------



## Jerrico73 (Dec 17, 2014)

Sorry not eleven hours more like 7 Idk Wat happened the other night but it burnt all night till the next day


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

How's the nomex working?


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

ZoomZoom said:


> Here's a cutout of the canister I use for my alcohol heaters.


Looks like fiberglass?


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Image again.
Looks like a wide weave cloth from the top. Never cut one open put here's the pic. Either squished fiberglass or cloth.

http://www.marineandmarine.com/images/68875b.gif


----------



## Momturtle (Nov 2, 2009)

That looks like the burner for my Origo heater buddy stoves. They burn denatured alcohol and not only throw out a good bit of heat, you can cook on them. I also have an Origo camping stove that works the same way. Completely adjustable flame and burns for a long time on about 1 1/2 quarts of alcohol. If you turn it way down, it will burn for 12 hours. Stack bricks on it and it heats them up and radiates even more heat. I found an old country store that had the alcohol for $9.00 (usually it is $15.00) a gallon and cleaned them out. Since it was old stock, it had the old price on it and the alcohol does not go bad. It isn't cost efficient buying the fuel, but if you happened to distill your own alcohol it would be.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

If you are going to be in one place for the Winter or for a year I think a few rocks & expanded metal grill or a rocket stove would work much better.

If however you are hunting far from BOL, or on the move after BOL is overrun, then this is a great little stove to have.
Two hours is a lot of meals for a group & no fire pit or burnt stones & ash to give you away when you move out.

Going to get one of these.
Where is the best place to buy Heet & will it store a long time.
We use dead wood & orchard clippings in most of our small fires.
Had a few Bonfires with old tree tops from landscaping jobs.

Okay found it at Grainger. 12 oz. for less than $5.00

http://www.grainger.com/category/he...91835&[email protected]:20150108003659:s


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

Momturtle said:


> That looks like the burner for my Origo heater buddy stoves. They burn denatured alcohol and not only throw out a good bit of heat, you can cook on them. I also have an Origo camping stove that works the same way. Completely adjustable flame and burns for a long time on about 1 1/2 quarts of alcohol. If you turn it way down, it will burn for 12 hours. Stack bricks on it and it heats them up and radiates even more heat. I found an old country store that had the alcohol for $9.00 (usually it is $15.00) a gallon and cleaned them out. Since it was old stock, it had the old price on it and the alcohol does not go bad. It isn't cost efficient buying the fuel, but if you happened to distill your own alcohol it would be.


Watch the alcohol percentage that you get, 70% is common, better to get 90% or higher.


----------

